# Sticky  Hornets Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call



## Carbo04

Let's see all the Bobcats fans checking in here. Reply with the following info. And I'll keep this post updated with everyone's info. This way maybe we can get some communication going between Bobcats fans, and build up this forum. Maybe some mod can stick this as well?

_Hey Bobcat fans, nutmeged here. To keep track of posters fill out the bolded information below like Carbo has already said. I'll continue to keep it active and for all the guest that I always see lurking on the board Here is the link to get a new account. Signing up is free and you can start posting on the boards after a couple minutes of registration. If you have any other questions me, Diable or Premier are available through private messaging _ 

*Username:*
*Real Name:*
*Location:*
*AIM:*
*Favorite Bobcats Player:*
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):*
*Anything Else:*


*Username:* Carbo04
*Real Name:* Jonathan
*Location:* Fayetteville North Carolina
*AIM:* JCarbo04 (Privacy though. PM me to be added to my list.)
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Raymond Felton
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Phoenix Suns. They were my first favorite NBA team. 
*Anything Else:* Not really. Just currently going to community college, and work semi-part time.

*Username:* SHEED!
*Real Name:* Jake
*Location:* PHILLY
*AIM:* Pistonchamps2k4
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Gerald Wallace
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Detroit Pistons
*Anything Else*: I root for the bobcats because im always a fan of the underdog and I like how they are slowly building a nice team down in Charlotte.

*Username:* nutmeged3
*Real Name:* Evan
*Location:* Trinity NC its near high point 
*AIM:* Big 3 Ev
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Raymond Felton
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Mavs

*Username:* TAllen42
*Real Name:* Jared
*Location:* Wilmington NC
*AIM:* TA11en42
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Raymond Felton
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Boston Celtics
*Anything Else:* Just moved here from NH. That's really it.

*Username:* cdsniner
*Real Name:* Chris
*Location:* U of Charlotte, NC
*AIM:* shaqofthesac
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* whoever is healthy 
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Charlotte 49ers

*Username:* step
*Real Name:* Stjepan
*Location:* Brisbane, Aus
*AIM:* n/a
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Gerald Wallace
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Bulls

*Username:* endora60
*Real Name:* Laurie
*Location:* Utah
*AIM:* endora60
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Primo Brezec
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* NBA gypsy...Penguins, Phillies, Sheffield United
*Anything Else:* I love watching this board coming alive!

*Username:* whichever one is unbanned at the time
*Real Name:* David
*Location:* Greenville NC
*AIM:* davidl40414
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Without a doubt Kevin Burleson 
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Screw the NBA, go Heels

*Username:* PaCeRhOLiC baby!!
*Real Name:* Jorge
*Location:* Paterson, N.J.
*AIM:* Don't have one yet
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* G. Wallace
*Favorite Team (If not the Bobcats):* Do I even need to answer this?
*Anything Else:* You guys have some great fans here, and I hope your popularity (and wins) only increase...Heres to your beloved Cats ... :cheers:

*Username:* byrondarnell66
*Real Name:* James
*Location:* Maryland
*AIM:* huh?
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Felton/Okafor
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Wizards
*Anything Else:* Best of luck to the Bobcats :cheers:

*Username:* gio30584
*Real Name:* Steve
*Location:* Miami
*AIM:* dmessify852
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Gerald Wallace
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Heat
*Anything Else:* I'm hungry

*Username:* Ameen
*Real Name:* Ameen
*Location:* Doha, Qatar
*AIM:* AmeenD12
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Raymond Felton
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* NO/OK Hornets
*Anything Else:* Bobcats WILL, in the next 5 years be a top NBA franchise

*Username:* Cab1091
*Real Name:* Collin
*Location:* Shelby, North Carolina
*AIM:* goheels23923
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Raymond Felton
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Wizards
*Anything Else:* Go Bobcats!

*Username:* ronna_meade21
*Real Name:* Ronnie
*Location:* Australia
*AIM:* Dunno?
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* RAYMOND FELTON!!!
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Warriors
*Anything Else:* Bobcats one of my favorite teams always love watching felton play

*Username:* qross1fan
*Real Name:* Michael
*Location:* Van Nuys, Cali
*AIM:* sfvballa
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Gerald Wallace, Melvin Ely, Ryan Hollins
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Clippers

*Username:* spectre
*Location:* Raleigh
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Crash
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Blasphemy!

*Username:* The Jopker
*Real Name:* Nick
*Location:* Chapel Hill, NC
*AIM:* idiotpimpnick
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Felton or May
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* UNC
*Anything Else:* Not much to say, I hope this board gets some more traffic this season.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

*Username:*SHEED!
*Real Name:*Jake
*Location:*PHILLY
*AIM:*Pistonchamps2k4
*Favorite Bobcats Player:*Gerald Wallace
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):*Detroit Pistons
*Anything Else:*I root for the bobcats because im always a fan of the underdog and I like how they are slowly building a nice team down in Charlotte


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: TAllen42
Real Name:Jared
Location:Wilmington NC
AIM:TA11en42
Favorite Bobcats Player:Raymond Felton
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):Boston Celtics
Anything Else:Just moved here from NH. That's really it.


----------



## nutmeged3

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: nutmeged3
Real Name: Evan
Location: Trinity NC its near high point 
AIM: Big 3 Ev
Favorite Bobcats Player: Raymond Felton
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Mavs


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*



TAllen42 said:


> Location:Wilmington NC


Lucky *******! :curse:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*



Carbo04 said:


> Lucky *******! :curse:


Why am I so lucky? And actually, I'm moving to Hampstead on Thursday.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

This is good, i like the effort being put in the Bobcats Forum to bring it to life.
its great to see many bbb.net members from other team forums come together and post here.

we should all keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## endora60

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*



gio30584 said:


> This is good, i like the effort being put in the Bobcats Forum to bring it to life.
> its great to see many bbb.net members from other team forums come together and post here.
> 
> we should all keep it up :biggrin:


Hey, we're trying. Some great folks posting here now. Made me sad when I first showed up, and the place was like a ghost town.

Laurie


----------



## iverson101

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: whichever one is unbanned at the time
Real Name: David
Location: Greenville NC
AIM: davidl40414
Favorite Bobcats Player: Without a doubt Kevin Burleson 
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Screw the NBA, go Heels


----------



## endora60

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

OK, I'll play. :biggrin: 

*Username*: endora60
*Real Name*:Laurie
*Location*: Utah
*AIM*: endora60
*Favorite Bobcats Player*: Primo Brezec
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats)* : NBA gypsy...Penguins, Phillies, Sheffield United
*Anything Else*: I love watching this board coming alive!

Laurie


----------



## step

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

*Username*: step
*Real Name*: Stjepan
*Location*: Brisbane, Aus
*AIM*:na
*Favorite Bobcats Player*: Gerald Wallace
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats)*: Bulls


----------



## cdsniner

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: cdsniner
Real Name: Chris
Location: U of Charlotte, NC
AIM: shaqofthesac
Favorite Bobcats Player: whoever is healthy 
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Charlotte 49ers


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*



TAllen42 said:


> Why am I so lucky? And actually, I'm moving to Hampstead on Thursday.



Dude, stop. I hate you. Move to Fayetteville and you'd see why I'm so jealous. Anyway, about to add you guys in the main post who've been replying.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: gio30584
Real Name: Steve
Location: Miami
AIM: dmessify852
Favorite Bobcats Player: Gerald Wallace
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Heat
Anything Else: im hungry


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: byrondarnell66
Real Name: James
Location: Maryland
AIM: huh?
Favorite Bobcats Player: Felton/Okafor
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Wizards
Anything Else: Best of luck to the Bobcats :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

*Username:* PaCeRhOLiC baby!!

*Real Name:* Jorge

*Location:* Paterson, N.J.

*AIM:* Don't have one yet

*Favorite Bobcats Player:* G. Wallace

*Favorite Team (If not the Bobcats):* Do I even need to answer this?

*Anything Else:* You guys have some great fans here, and I hope your popularity (and wins) only increase...Heres to your beloved Cats :cheers:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Ameen

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: Ameen
Real Name: Ameen
Location: Doha, Qatar
AIM: AmeenD12
Favorite Bobcats Player: Raymond Felton
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): NO/OK Hornets
Anything Else: *Bobcats WILL, in the next 5 years be a top NBA franchise*


----------



## nutmeged3

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Welcome to BBB.net Ameen hope to see you postin more


----------



## Cab1091

*Re: Bobcats Fans: Roll Call.*

Username: Cab1091
Real Name: Collin
Location: Shelby, North Carolina
AIM: goheels23923
Favorite Bobcats Player: Raymond Felton
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Wizards
Anything Else: Go Bobcats!


----------



## Vincesanity91

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here-- Fan Roll Call*

Username:Vincesanity91
Real Name:Yani
Location:NE New Jersey
AIM:TrueYankee26
Favorite Bobcats Player:Emeka Okafor
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):Nets
Anything Else:The Bobcats are my 2nd favorite team. My 1st fave is the Nets.


----------



## PFortyy

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here-- Fan Roll Call*

Username: ronna_meade21
Real Name: Ronnie
Location: Australia
AIM: Dunno?
Favorite Bobcats Player: RAYMOND FELTON!!!
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Warriors
Anything Else: Bobcats one of my favorite teams always love watching felton play


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here-- Fan Roll Call*

Username: qross1fan
Real Name: Michael
Location: Van Nuys, Cali
AIM: sfvballa
Favorite Bobcats Player: Gerald Wallace, Melvin Ely, Ryan Hollins
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Clippers


----------



## ~spectre~

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*

*Username:* spectre
*Location:* Raleigh
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Crash
*Favorite Team*(If not the Bobcats): Blasphemy!


----------



## nutmeged3

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*

What's up Spectre glad to see you joined up over here. Hope to see you stick around


----------



## The Jopker

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*

Username: The Jopker
Real Name: Nick
Location: Chapel Hill, NC
AIM: idiotpimpnick
Favorite Bobcats Player: Felton or May
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): UNC
Anything Else: Not much to say, I hope this board gets some more traffic this season.


----------



## ~spectre~

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*



nutmeged3 said:


> What's up Spectre glad to see you joined up over here. Hope to see you stick around


Hey nutmeg...thanks for the welcome! Hopefully we soon have something to talk about...something good that is!


----------



## fallen xxi

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*

Username: fallen xxi
Real Name: Carson 
Location: SHAAAALOTTEE,NC
AIM: I'd rather not
Favorite Bobcats Player: Gerald Wallace
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Houston Rockets
Anything Else: GO BOBCATS!


----------



## edyal2

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*

User Name: edyal2
Real Name: Evan Dyal
Location: Kiawah Island South Carolina
AIM: Epanthersd2
Favorite Player: JASON RICHARDSON
Favorite Team: BOBCATS
GO BOBCATS


----------



## The Solution

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*

Username: The Solution
Real Name: Brett
Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota
AIM: 
Favorite Bobcats Player: Jason Richardson
Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats): Have to go with the Timberwolves
Anything Else: If your wondering why I put down the solution. During a Highschool game I was put in for a chance at winning the game with a 3 pointer. I took the shot and made it, winning the game for us. The coach said during the huddle, "Brett's our Solution" and the nickname kind of stuck.


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24

*Re: Bobcat Fans: Check in Here- Fan Roll Call*

*Username: *1on1withTheGreatOne24
*Real Name:* Nick
*Location:* Las Vegas , NV
*AIM:* Myjsallday44
*Favorite Bobcats Player:* Gerald Walace
*Favorite Team(If not the Bobcats):* Lakers
*Anything Else:* Originally from Monroe , NC


----------

